# How does a 'Flame Gulper' work?



## Twmaster (Nov 26, 2009)

I've been watching Nick G's build. Not sure I understand how it works. I found a couple of references via Google search but none that made it clear to me how the thing works.

One reference I saw said it was a 'vacuum' engine.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Nov 26, 2009)

There is a cam operated flap gate at the end of the cylinder. When the flywheel pulls the piston down in the cylinder, it "gulps" (sucks) the flame into the cylinder. When the piston gets to the bottom of the travel, the flap gate shuts, cutting off the flame. The flame "collapsing and cooling" creates a vacuum and pulls the piston back up to the top, to repeat the process.


----------



## Twmaster (Nov 26, 2009)

Thank you Brian. 

That's a kinda curious way to run an engine. Neat idea.


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Nov 26, 2009)

They are one of the very few things in this life, that when you say, "Man, that really sucks!!!" that its a GOOD thing.


----------



## NickG (Dec 23, 2009)

Just seen this Twmaster. The one I am doing only differs from what Brian described because the valve is internal - a piston type valve that is actuated by the power piston at each end of its stroke.

Having a lot of trouble getting it to run though if you're still following!

Poppin would be a better bet if you're considering it.

Nick


----------



## cobra428 (Dec 23, 2009)

Twmaster,

Animation

http://heetgasmodelbouw.ridders.nu/Webpaginas/pagina_happer_principe/happerprincipe_frameset.htm

Tony


----------



## Twmaster (Dec 23, 2009)

Thanks Cobra...

One of our club members is building the Jan R engine. I think it's the same one Nick G is working on. Seeing that up close was a good illustration of how it works too.

I'll keep my eyes on one of these. Although I have a couple of steamers in mind for construction before the gulper.


----------

